
What Sells On the Black Market | infographic - nickler
http://www.financedegreecenter.com/black-market/
======
davidsmith8900
\- $625 Billion Market Value??? WOW!!!

~~~
nickler
Yeah, that was what caught my attention. Just waiting for PG to add that to
his list of industries to disrupt :D

